# low weight



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, My HV has just weighed my 14 week DD and she is 12lbs 8 oz. The HV said that this is underweight. She drinks enough formula in 24 hrs and seems fine. Im just a bit concerned. How much should she be at this age. 
The HV will arrange to weigh her again in 2 weeks time.

thank you
shara X


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Can you tell me where she is on her centiles and whether she has followed this line

Jxxx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

hi, She was on 50th centile up until 8 wks, not sure where she is now, dont really understand the centile system.

thanks


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

If you look in her red book the HV will have plotted her weight on the growth chart.

Jxxx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

hi yes, s he usually does but she didnt do this time. I will try and arrange to see her next week and ask for explanation as somebody else at my mother and baby group have said to me that she looks small for her age.

thanks, you do a great job here, appreciate it

shara XX


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

If you tell me her weight and age in weeks i will have a look in mollys book

Jxxxx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, thanks,

She is 14 weeks 4 days and weighed 12 lbs and 8 oz.

sharaX


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

She is just below the 25th centile. If she has been following this centile then thats fine.

We get concerned if a baby drops 2 centile lines ie 50th down to 9th.

She is slightly smaller than the ''average'' baby of the same age (who would weigh 12lb 16oz)

Remember these charts are only approx. Sometimes babies can dip then remain stable on a lower centile.

Does this help?? Please try not to worry   

Jxxxx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks so much jeanette. She does take enough formula and seems to be thriving, but still difficult not to worry 

sharaXX


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

So long as she is thriving and taking enough formula then she will probably follow this centile...that is fine  

Take care

Jxxxxx


----------

